# Infrared on trailcam necessary?



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

What has your experience been with trailcams that record at night via infrared/night vision verse those that only take flashed pictures? 

My last trailcam crapped out last season. It was older, shot black & white video/photo but the infrared worked very well. In all the video/stills that we captured, I can't say there was a huge advantage to having recording video at night. If anything, it frustrated me because we would go back and review the footage and then argue as to whether or not we recorded a bear, an elk, or a squirrel. 

Curious on thoughts?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One advantage may be that they are less likely to be seen = less likely to be stolen. Costco has some in stock right now for about $100, I did not look closely at the details, but they looked decent.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Imho they both flash and there both easy to see when they go off the only difference is one isn't suspposed to spook game. I personally think its a gimmick or a way to increase the cost and I also think game can see both. I personally would just get the most expensive camera you can afford to loose.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Set up one in your house and see if it spooks you in the middle of the night. I've had my new IR one set up in the house to help me figure out how to lay it out on the trail and I forget its there as I pass it in the dark morning. 
My other one, would scare the crap out of me because it would be a flash. 

If I was out on trail in the evening and the IR was on, it would be hard to see it unless it was straight in front of my eyes.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The new generation of IR is impossible to see. The older IR system glows a reddish pink and is visible if you are looking at it.

If you can't tell what kind of animal you are looking at, you need a better camera.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Bushnell that is last year's model and the IR is not visible at all, but it does have a little red light that activates, but certainly not as noticeable as a flash.


----------

